# Jump Starter



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I need a new Jump Starter Box, what do you own and recommend?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Hands down, best I’ve owned. Bonus, it’s currently on sale.



Amazon.com


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

https://buy.geni.us/Proxy.ashx?TSID=105395&GR_URL=https://amazon.com/dp/B015TKUPIC


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have this NOCO unit in many of my vehicles.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have this NOCO unit in many of my vehicles.


You realize you posted what I just posted…..😂


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You realize you posted what I just posted…..😂


It's a great unit, I bought a dozen at Costco when they were there. I think we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It's a great unit, I bought a dozen at Costco when they were there. I think we were posting at the same time.


it is the best, good price too currently.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

That is the one I am looking at, seems to have great reviews on YouTube as well.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Hands down, best I’ve owned. Bonus, it’s currently on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I bought this one when I owned a shitty Dodge Journey. It was a must have with that vehicle. I can attest this product did well.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have this one currently. It's on sale right now as well. With the $15 off coupon, you can get it for $64.95. It's 2000 amp and it goes up to 8-Liter gasoline.🤷‍♀️









Amazon.com: DBPOWER 2000A/20800mAh Portable Car Jump Starter (UP to 8.0L Gas/6.5L Diesel Engines) 12V Auto Lithium-Ion Battery Booster with Smart Clamp Cables, Quick Charge, and LED Flashlight : Automotive


Buy DBPOWER 2000A/20800mAh Portable Car Jump Starter (UP to 8.0L Gas/6.5L Diesel Engines) 12V Auto Lithium-Ion Battery Booster with Smart Clamp Cables, Quick Charge, and LED Flashlight: Jump Starters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I have this one currently. It's on sale right now as well. With the $15 off coupon, you can get it for $64.95. It's 2000 amp and it goes up to 8-Liter gasoline.🤷‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one that looks exactly like that. And with same specs. Just with a different name glued on it. Instead of the red insert it has a yellow one. Used it once for my son-in-law's truck and worked like a charm.

Pretty sure I'll never go back to the traditional jump box again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> I have one that looks exactly like that. And with same specs. Just with a different name glued on it. Instead of the red insert it has a yellow one. Used it once for my son-in-law's truck and worked like a charm.
> 
> Pretty sure I'll never go back to the traditional jump box again.


Mine has a black and yellow case LOL I think it's safe to bet we probably have the same manufacturer 😂. I have used mine once as well. it was on a push start vehicle. It started up as soon as we put the clamps on. So like you oh, I had no issues and it worked great


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think Harbor Freight sells one for cheap and it's worked so far. I never trust them though, but it's working. I just don't think it will be buying something from Sony which might last for years and years. Too bad Sony doesn't get into the jump starter game.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Hands down, best I’ve owned. Bonus, it’s currently on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


The NOCO ones work with supercapcitators. They don't require charging. However, if the battery is completely dead, the NOCO is useless.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Hands down, best I’ve owned. Bonus, it’s currently on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com





Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The NOCO ones work with supercapcitators. They don't require charging. However, if the battery is completely dead, the NOCO is useless.


I received the one in the above quote, it is Lithium Ion battery. I charged it up over night and this morning I disconnected my battery in my car and used the jump starter to start the car. No issues, started right up just like it was connected to the car battery. I'll leave it sit in my car and test it again in 1 month, 2 months, and 3 months. I already set a reminder on my phone to charge it every 3 months.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have this by Schumacher 
Jump Starter, air compressor, inverter, and 12v power and usb








, My only complaint is that its too big. It works with my SUV, but I dont think Id want something this big in a small sedan


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Why not use roadside assistance? If my battery doesn’t start once it gets replaced. Had to use roadside assistance about a year and a half ago before the pandemic. Had the car jumped within 20 minutes and then went and got a new battery. Anyone doing rideshare should have roadside assistance as you never know why something worse then the battery could fail and you need a tow home. The plus side is they’ll jump your car when the battery issue comes up every few years. Why maintain something when you can let someone else

I use my roadside assistance about once a year, I have it on my insurance and I it costs $6 for six months and I get it free with my T-Mobile SyncUP drive so I have more then one to get my car home or fixed


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I have this by Schumacher
> Jump Starter, air compressor, inverter, and 12v power and usb
> 
> View attachment 602611
> , My only complaint is that its too big. It works with my SUV, but I dont think Id want something this big in a small sedan


I used to have one like that. I liked it because of the air compressor but as you said it is big and heavy. Kind of a pain in the butt to store it in the car. The one I have now
fits in the glovebox


NicFit said:


> Why not use roadside assistance? If my battery doesn’t start once it gets replaced. Had to use roadside assistance about a year and a half ago before the pandemic. Had the car jumped within 20 minutes and then went and got a new battery. Anyone doing rideshare should have roadside assistance as you never know why something worse then the battery could fail and you need a tow home. The plus side is they’ll jump your car when the battery issue comes up every few years. Why maintain something when you can let soneone else
> 
> I use my roadside assistance about once a year, I have it on my insurance and I it costs $6 for six months and I get it free with my T-Mobile SyncUP drive so I have more then one to get my car home or fixed


My experience with a dead battery was in our staging lot at the airport. Number one on select. Didn't really have time to sit and wait for roadside assistance. Also, here we get requests that take us to the mountains. A lot of times you don't have cell phone service or it's so remote you'll be waiting a good couple hours to get roadside up there. Why go through all of that when you can just jump yourself? Self-sufficiency is a good thing😁 oh and I also have two roadside policies but I still have a jump starter🤷‍♀️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Why not use roadside assistance? If my battery doesn’t start once it gets replaced. Had to use roadside assistance about a year and a half ago before the pandemic. Had the car jumped within 20 minutes and then went and got a new battery. Anyone doing rideshare should have roadside assistance as you never know why something worse then the battery could fail and you need a tow home. The plus side is they’ll jump your car when the battery issue comes up every few years. Why maintain something when you can let someone else
> 
> I use my roadside assistance about once a year, I have it on my insurance and I it costs $6 for six months and I get it free with my T-Mobile SyncUP drive so I have more then one to get my car home or fixed


My biggest concern is I venture out into the middle of the Everglades often, no cell service and often never see another person out there. Roadside service will do nothing for me out there.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You realize you posted what I just posted…..😂


Your dual endorsement certainly convinced me. Sold!

Definitely a well-reviewed unit. Almost 41,000 reviews with a 4.5 average.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I have this by Schumacher
> Jump Starter, air compressor, inverter, and 12v power and usb
> 
> View attachment 602611
> , My only complaint is that its too big. It works with my SUV, but I dont think Id want something this big in a small sedan


How much does it weigh?


The new ones that use lithium ion battery are much lighter.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Why not use roadside assistance?


Pretty sure most of us have it. But who the hell has two hours to wait until they come when your battery is dead? You got pretty damn lucky if you got yours done in 20 minutes. At least that is my experience in those very few cases when I have actually used the services.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t go to areas without service very often, the Bay Area has good coverage for the most part. I also make sure I don’t buy a cheap battery like one from Walmart, and it has to be one that’s maintenance free. Those last for years and you know the signs when they are about to go, for me they usually don’t start at my house since that’s the first time they’ll not work after sitting for a couple of days. After the first time it won’t start the car it’s replaced. Chances of a battery not working when your out and about is low because they’ll be getting charge while your driving. Most common place is home, second is work since you are there for hours without driving. You may want to figure it out if you drive in areas that don’t get service a lot, I’m not worried about my battery, I’m more worried about my engine or transmission going out. No fixing that fast and you’ll need a tow truck and if you don’t have service what do you do then? I’ve never in my 30 years of driving have been out and needed a jump, it’s always at home because I let the car sit too long and the battery was done. The second that battery has an issue it’s replaced, don’t be trying to drive and think it was just a fluke, that’s how you get stranded but I guess I have better vehicle sense then most people. If you can’t trust your battery then it’s time for a new one, can’t trust the new one then you didn’t get the right one


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I don’t go to areas without service very often, the Bay Area has good coverage for the most part. I also make sure I don’t buy a cheap battery like one from Walmart, and it has to be one that’s maintenance free. Those last for years and you know the signs when they are about to go, for me they usually don’t start at my house since that’s the first time they’ll not work after sitting for a couple of days. After the first time it won’t start the car it’s replaced. Chances of a battery not working when your out and about is low because they’ll be getting charge while your driving. Most common place is home, second is work since you are there for hours without driving. You may want to figure it out if you drive in areas that don’t get service a lot, I’m not worried about my battery, I’m more worried about my engine or transmission going out. No fixing that fast and you’ll need a tow truck and if you don’t have service what do you do then? I’ve never in my 30 years of driving have been out and needed a jump, it’s always at home because I let the car sit too long and the battery was done. The second that battery has an issue it’s replaced, don’t be trying to drive and think it was just a fluke, that’s how you get stranded but I guess I have better vehicle sense then most people. If you can’t trust your battery then it’s time for a new one, can’t trust the new one then you didn’t get the right one


South Florida is brutal on car batteries. I rarely have a battery last 3 years. When I do replace a battery it is always a top of the line battery that carries a full replacement 3 year warranty. It is worth the extra money as I have received many free batteries over the years. I agree, the second I notice anything funny with the battery i am getting a replacement. At least every other weekend i am out in the middle of the everglades fishing. Sometimes we are out there 10-12 hours. Plenty of time for a battery to all of a sudden stop working. Luckily most of the time I also have a boat with 2 batteries that can be used to jump the car if needed. Sometimes not, we will occasionally not take the boat and fish swamp holes and canal banks. 

Worse case scenario I have a 5 pack of distress flares in my car. 3 night time and 2 day time flares. I could always shoot them up in the air and hope someone sees them.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I don’t go to areas without service very often, the Bay Area has good coverage for the most part. I also make sure I don’t buy a cheap battery like one from Walmart, and it has to be one that’s maintenance free. Those last for years and you know the signs when they are about to go, for me they usually don’t start at my house since that’s the first time they’ll not work after sitting for a couple of days. After the first time it won’t start the car it’s replaced. Chances of a battery not working when your out and about is low because they’ll be getting charge while your driving. Most common place is home, second is work since you are there for hours without driving. You may want to figure it out if you drive in areas that don’t get service a lot, I’m not worried about my battery, I’m more worried about my engine or transmission going out. No fixing that fast and you’ll need a tow truck and if you don’t have service what do you do then? I’ve never in my 30 years of driving have been out and needed a jump, it’s always at home because I let the car sit too long and the battery was done. The second that battery has an issue it’s replaced, don’t be trying to drive and think it was just a fluke, that’s how you get stranded but I guess I have better vehicle sense then most people. If you can’t trust your battery then it’s time for a new one, can’t trust the new one then you didn’t get the right one


Lots of assumptions there.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Lots of assumptions there.


And in 30 years of driving I haven’t been left stuck because of a dead battery, nothing is assuming, it’s called preventive maintenance. Battery gets weird, it gets replaced. They just don’t not start out of the blue without giving signs like it takes longer to start the engine or the voltage is off. Plus like I said most of the time I’m in an area that has cell coverage. I figure a decent battery portable charger is at least $70, plus you have to check on it and charge it every so often. My roadside assistance brings one of these for free. One time I did call at 3 am and it took them 45 minutes, during the day I got someone to my car in 20 minutes



FLKeys said:


> South Florida is brutal on car batteries. I rarely have a battery last 3 years. When I do replace a battery it is always a top of the line battery that carries a full replacement 3 year warranty. It is worth the extra money as I have received many free batteries over the years. I agree, the second I notice anything funny with the battery i am getting a replacement. At least every other weekend i am out in the middle of the everglades fishing. Sometimes we are out there 10-12 hours. Plenty of time for a battery to all of a sudden stop working. Luckily most of the time I also have a boat with 2 batteries that can be used to jump the car if needed. Sometimes not, we will occasionally not take the boat and fish swamp holes and canal banks.
> 
> Worse case scenario I have a 5 pack of distress flares in my car. 3 night time and 2 day time flares. I could always shoot them up in the air and hope someone sees them.


Maybe for camping I’d pack one, but here on the west coast camping is never alone. And now the main lodge usually has WiFi and phones, though I don’t know how quick my roadside would respond out in some areas. Like you said there’s tons of other vehicles out there, just need some jumper cables which require no maintenance. It isn’t as easy but more then likely your with a second vehicle. For my daily travel in the Bay Area I’m not concerned, I’ll have a tow truck within the hour to give me a jump. I guess some people might need it more then others. I think about all the times I could of used one but then I also think that these are batteries too. They will only last for a few years before being replaced themselves. I have my plug in battery starter, bought it ~20 years ago, all I need is an outlet and I can start my car, never needs charging and no battery to wear out. When I go camping there is always trailer and RV hookups for power so that’s not an issue when I’m camping. I think for me to get one is to have no phone service (landlines included), no power and no second vehicle and to do that at least once every three months


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> And in 30 years of driving I haven’t been left stuck because of a dead battery, nothing is assuming, it’s called preventive maintenance. Battery gets weird, it gets replaced. They just don’t not start out of the blue without giving signs like it takes longer to start the engine or the voltage is off. Plus like I said most of the time I’m in an area that has cell coverage. I figure a decent battery portable charger is at least $70, plus you have to check on it and charge it every so often. My roadside assistance brings one of these for free. One time I did call at 3 am and it took them 45 minutes, during the day I got someone to my car in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Maybe for camping I’d pack one, but here on the west coast camping is never alone. And now the main lodge usually has WiFi and phones, though I don’t know how quick my roadside would respond out in some areas. Like you said there’s tons of other vehicles out there, just need some jumper cables which require no maintenance. It isn’t as easy but more then likely your with a second vehicle. For my daily travel in the Bay Area I’m not concerned, I’ll have a tow truck within the hour to give me a jump. I guess some people might need it more then others. I think about all the times I could of used one but then I also think that these are batteries too. They will only last for a few years before being replaced themselves. I have my plug in battery starter, bought it ~20 years ago, all I need is an outlet and I can start my car, never needs charging and no battery to wear out. When I go camping there is always trailer and RV hookups for power so that’s not an issue when I’m camping. I think for me to get one is to have no phone service (landlines included), no power and no second vehicle and to do that at least once every three months


Wow . . . Please tell me you're not ever planning on moving out of California🙏


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jeez... 🤦‍♂️ Funny how the RA wait time went from 20 minutes to 45 to an hour. Anyway... Just so you know you don't have to preach, at least not to me: I have driven much longer than your 20 years and have never needed a jump from RA. I have, however, needed a tow once or twice, once when I locked keys inside (on my own driveway) and a couple of times for my wife and my kids when they have had tire issues and none of the services were there before over an hour had passed.

Guess I have the wrong service. It's called AAA, or something...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Wow . . . Please tell me you're not ever planning on moving out of California🙏


Now I remember why I blocked you, just one negative thing after another, try being positive once in a while, just going to readd you to my block list since you never have anything positive to say ever



TomTheAnt said:


> Jeez... 🤦‍♂️ Funny how the RA wait time went from 20 minutes to 45 to an hour. Anyway... Just so you know you don't have to preach, at least not to me: I have driven much longer than your 20 years and have never needed a jump from RA. I have, however, needed a tow once or twice, once when I locked keys inside (on my own driveway) and a couple of times for my wife and my kids when they have had tire issues and none of the services were there before over an hour had passed.
> 
> Guess I have the wrong service. It's called AAA, or something...


i called them twice, one time it was 3 am and they took a little longer, still just 45 minutes of me sitting on the couch, didn’t say 45 to an hour, I said 45 minutes. The car was sitting from me not driving for two weeks because I was sick and that’s when I figured out the battery died. Was really hungry so I called them anyway, the second time was the next day to get a new battery and it took 20 minutes during the day. 20-45 minutes isn’t a horrible response, what do you expect at 3 am? I’ve called for a couple of tows also and they’ve always showed up in around 30 minutes. So if I add 20 plus 45 that’s barely over an hour, $70 for a decent battery charger isn’t worth the hassle over the years to maintain it, let alone the cost. You tell me you spend less then an hour maintaining all those years for that one incident is worth it. Guess you have the wrong service, none of mine have never taken over an hour ever, I think the 45 minutes was the longest, some were Allstate, some were onstar, AAA must have some slow drivers. Allstate offers RA for $6.95 a month if your getting those slow times with AAA, looks like they always prioritized you lower since you weren’t an emergency and you called them on the phone. I used the app or pressed the button in my car to get RA, they prioritize that over calling on the phone. I looked it up and response times were much better with service like onstar then with calling services like AAA. Two hours is long, might want to shop around and find something better, though onstar I have since canceled, they wanted way too much for RA per month, just happened to get a dead battery within the three month trial period. I also did say 30 years I’ve been driving also, not 20


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much does it weigh?
> 
> 
> The new ones that use lithium ion battery are much lighter.


it weighs a ton. It’s every bit as heavy as the battery under the hood?

I hate to replace something that still works but if they have a new one with all the same features, I may do it


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Again so many assumptions. But hey, what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Jeez... 🤦‍♂️ Funny how the RA wait time went from 20 minutes to 45 to an hour. Anyway... Just so you know you don't have to preach, at least not to me: I have driven much longer than your 20 years and have never needed a jump from RA. I have, however, needed a tow once or twice, once when I locked keys inside (on my own driveway) and a couple of times for my wife and my kids when they have had tire issues and none of the services were there before over an hour had passed.
> 
> Guess I have the wrong service. It's called AAA, or something...


Perhaps he just doesn't know how to work a jump starter🤷‍♀️ I don't know why anyone would want to wait an hour for someone else to do something you're perfectly capable of doing in less than 60 Seconds. Makes no sense.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Update on my GB40 NOCO Boost Plus.

It has been in my car now for 5 months untouched. This morning we went to move 3 work trucks that have been sitting for several months. All 3 had completely dead batteries, my booster which only had 3 of the 4 charge indicators it up started all 3 Ford E350 engines no problem. One truck was hesitant to start and had to crank for about 20 seconds before starting. Took my booster down to 2 bars. I am now 100% confident in its abilities.

Charging it now.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Hands down, best I’ve owned. Bonus, it’s currently on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I can second this one. I got mine from AutoZone for $130. Worth every penny.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Be aware that the lithium units don’t like cold. Their capacity is significantly lower below freezing, even worse below zero


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Fix your damn car the proper way. Problem solved . Spend 50 or 100 on a booster when you could just fix the car . Unless your a person that lets there car sit for two weeks that battery may go low. I am betting a person on uber drives daily and on there day off . 
Wait what day off ? Your a damn uber driver .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How about the rideshare driver that sits a little too long between rides listening to the radio with the engine off? I suspect that is not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Fix your damn car the proper way. Problem solved . Spend 50 or 100 on a booster when you could just fix the car . Unless your a person that lets there car sit for two weeks that battery may go low. I am betting a person on uber drives daily and on there day off .
> Wait what day off ? Your a damn uber driver .


Nothing about fixing the car. Get up in morning go out to car start it up, starts like normal. Drive to work, leave 9 hours later. Car won't start. Battery is shot. Welcome to South Florida. Absolutely no warning battery was going dead. Average Battery lasts right around 3 years in south Florida.

Have kids? Don't quite get door closed all the way, dome light on all night, battery dead in morning.


----------

